# U-17 MNT Nike International Friendlies



## Glen (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats to the U-17 MNT team for dominating the Nike international friendlies competition this past month against Brazil, Portugal, and Turkey.  They looked pretty darn good.  Unfortunately, not a huge California presence on this team's roster.  

http://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2016/12/05/01/08/161204-u17mnt-wins-2016-nike-international-friendlies-with-3-0-victory-vs-brazil


----------

